# angelfish Philippine Blue Pinoy



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

is anyone locally breeding these angelfish. if so could you please pm me


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.dfwfishbox.com/forums/production/showpost.php?p=204212&postcount=12


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

havien(spelling?) on dfwfishbox, or patrick that lives in dallas should have some... I'll help you build some racks, you need to paint the out side /sides,bottom/back blue, and use sponge filters and slate.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Now that you got some, post some pics.


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

pictures will be comeing soon.. they are all juvie so their full colors haven't come in yet but we can all watch them grow up


----------

